# Anybody see this fursuit rock video?



## JoeStrike (May 17, 2010)

Or is this old news already?

http://www.spin.com/articles/exclusive-new-pains-being-pure-heart-video#comment-59262

no condescension, no smirks - just 'suiters having fun...


----------



## xcliber (May 17, 2010)

I've seen it.
http://thefurststate.com/forums/thread-1559.html

And I've met one or two of them. It's relatively new and is not condescending to furries whatsoever.

Edit:
Also, redundant thread is redundant.

but yeah, it's epic win.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 17, 2010)

xcliber said:


> it's epic win.


^


----------



## xcliber (May 17, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> ^



We have a "This" button for that. :V


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 17, 2010)

xcliber said:


> We have a "This" button for that. :V


I know, but it's not there for me...


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (May 19, 2010)

The white and orange one with goggles is an FAF member named, I think clementine.

And this video is win.


----------



## Steel the Wolf (May 19, 2010)

OMG! Awesome! Do you thing the world is finally getting it? Or is this just an example of the phenomena where people look at a bunch of fursuiters and go "Awwww... Cute!" and they when you say "Furry" they run away in horror?


----------



## xcliber (May 20, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> The white and orange one with goggles is an FAF member named, I think clementine.
> 
> And this video is win.



Yeah, it's Clementine. She's (He's? sry i forget) one of the ones I met at a furmeet in Delaware.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (May 20, 2010)

that would be fun  so jealous.


----------



## Siddy (May 20, 2010)

And why is this Video not the link of that day?!?!?!


----------



## Ireful (May 20, 2010)

song is meh... but the video in a whole is really cute. Makes me wish things where more simple and innocent.


----------



## Irreverent (May 20, 2010)

Siddy said:


> And why is this Video not the link of that day?!?!?!



why not suggest it?


----------



## Vulpin Greeneye (May 21, 2010)

Oh yes, iÂ´ve seen it on youtube some days ago. It is a really cool video.


----------



## auzbuzzard (May 21, 2010)

I _hate_ it it's just so cute!! 

Perhaps there should be more songs or videos like this to promote the positive side of the fandom.


----------



## Debacle (May 22, 2010)

Well. That was epic, I'm glad it was linked, because if I didn't see it I would've been missing out :-D


----------

